# Is Thrash The New "Dad Rock"?



## wakjob (Jan 2, 2020)

Been watching a LOT of modern metal based music videos lately. All of a sudden, I had this horrifying thought that my old ass still believes that 80's thrash is relevant, some sort of benchmark, and foundation that holds ALL heavy music together.

Besides being obnoxious to the layman non-metal music listener, having chunky palm-mutes, screaming vocals, ect... is it even a consideration for modern metalists to revere or reference?

It feels to me like a modern guitarist, be it any sub-genera of metal, would break out in an old Slayer tune at band practice as a gaff...like playing 'smoke on the water'.

I know there's quite a few new bands still carrying the thrash flag, but they all still have a modern twist to it, but still cool. And the last of the OLD thrash farts are out there touring and whatnot trying to either cash in until their fans can't do it anymore, or they are at that age where they are just trying to eek out a living somehow.

IDK...maybe I've been watching too much advanced progie technical stuff lately. Thoughts?


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 2, 2020)

So I guess I've been moved in to the grand dad rock category while only still being in my 40's? I was hoping to live vicariously through my youth for a little bit longer still. Who am I kdding? My maturity peaked a long time ago. I'm going to be a highly intelligent and mature manchild forever : )


----------



## bostjan (Jan 2, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Been watching a LOT of modern metal based music videos lately. All of a sudden, I had this horrifying thought that my old ass still believes that 80's thrash is relevant, some sort of benchmark, and foundation that holds ALL heavy music together.
> 
> Besides being obnoxious to the layman non-metal music listener, having chunky palm-mutes, screaming vocals, ect... is it even a consideration for modern metalists to revere or reference?
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much.

Slayer is literally retired. Megadeth's Dave Mustaine is on the mend, but had to cancel the band's cruise ship concert series last year due to illness. Metallica is, IMO, struggling to maintain their last shred of mass relevance, and Anthrax is, well, still the same. But I don't think anybody would be surprised if another of the big four retires this year. 

There was a decade and a half span between Smoke on the Water and Raining Blood, and another decade and a half to the collapse of numetal. It's been nearly two decades since then.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 2, 2020)

I think the classics could definitely satisfy the "new dad rock" criteria.


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2020)

It's all Plini clips on instagram now.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 2, 2020)

Um thrash was Dad rock when I was in college and that was 20 years ago! Djent is the new Dad rock.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 2, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Um thrash was Dad rock when I was in college and that was 20 years ago! Djent is the new Dad rock.



Now that's funny.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 2, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> So I guess I've been moved in to the grand dad rock category while only still being in my 40's? I was hoping to live vicariously through my youth for a little bit longer still. Who am I kdding? My maturity peaked a long time ago. I'm going to be a highly intelligent and mature manchild forever : )



Same...40's suck. 
But hell, we still call it "video tape"...even though it's all digital.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 2, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Slayer is literally retired. Megadeth's Dave Mustaine is on the mend, but had to cancel the band's cruise ship concert series last year due to illness. Metallica is, IMO, struggling to maintain their last shred of mass relevance, and Anthrax is, well, still the same. But I don't think anybody would be surprised if another of the big four retires this year.
> 
> There was a decade and a half span between Smoke on the Water and Raining Blood, and another decade and a half to the collapse of numetal. It's been nearly two decades since then.



Trying to separate the players from the game here...
but you're not wrong.

Just the music itself, seems old hat...done and done.
Nothing new under the sun there.

Even if...they went back into the studio and re-recorded a song or album from back then, with all the exact gear and chops, with modern recording techniques...

I don't think it would sound, well...not old/dated.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 2, 2020)

wakjob said:


> And the last of the OLD thrash farts are out there touring and whatnot trying to either cash in until their fans can't do it anymore, or they are at that age where they are just trying to eek out a living somehow.



somebody hasn't listened to an Exodus album in the last decade

edit:


wakjob said:


> Even if...they went back into the studio and re-recorded a song or album from back then, with all the exact gear and chops, with modern recording techniques...
> 
> I don't think it would sound, well...not old/dated.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Nooo!

Thing about us born in the 70's is that we get to live in 6 decades, 2 centuries, and 2 millenias... and we're not even 50 yet! So, that certainly covers a lot of mysic varieties including metal.

Gosh I remember hardcore ala Dead Kennedys and... Debbie Gibson?


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 2, 2020)

It's a hard thing to read, "...thrash the new dad rock", I'm 31 for fuck's sake! 

I think the thrash scene is still there and that it still has relevance, but it would be lying to ourselves to say it's the foundation of the material that's been the center of attention this past decade.

I still wear my new millennium nu-metal patch proudly, I will be thrash metal forever as well.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 2, 2020)

I think of Rock music as a lot like race cars. Any given point in time had its pinnacle. Master of Puppets is like a McLaren MP4/4, an absolute marvel in every sense because art and science both need context to really appreciate. In that same vein Animals as Leaders is like a Mercedes W10, the latest and greatest but just couldn't be done before now. The fact a W10 is ridiculously faster than an MP4/4 doesn't mean the McLaren is irrelevant, just another point on the journey, in the same way the MP4/4 doesn't invalidate the marvel of a Lotus 49.

Thrash metal only becomes dated when you try to say that the late 80s were the best time for music and slavishly adhere to its tropes. No one is going to make Master of Puppets II because even Metallica decided that retreading was wrong and moved onwards with Justice. You get problems when you pretend that thrash is some magical best genre when like almost everything else it has massive amounts of garbage surrounding the gems, like how every era of racing had a couple of brilliant cars capable of great things and a bunch of shitboxes making up the rest of the grid. 

Modern metal owes its existence to thrash in the same way thrash owes its existence to 70s rock and 60s rock, and how when you see a picture of every Ferrari from 1950 to 2020 side by side they seem to morph into each other. None of these things popped into existence one day removed from all external influence, they're all just next steps.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

I was born before the Nixon Watergate scandal and I know me metal muzac very well. Today's metal is played by sensitive Starbuck's WiFi coffee drinking hipsters who play technically brilliant guitar...but without the feeling or attitude of thrash bands back in the '80's who were pioneers and sailing unchartered territories like this ultimate thrash dad band did.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's another thrash metal band that rocked back in the good old days before the internet and solar powered amplifiers.




;>)/


----------



## Splenetic (Jan 2, 2020)

^^ haha pushing some nice local-to-us classic shit. Dope.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2020)

thrash hasn't been really relevant in the metal scene for 30+ years, so yeah, it's dad rock.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 2, 2020)

BlackSG91 said:


> I was born before the Nixon Watergate scandal and I know me metal muzac very well. Today's metal is played by sensitive Starbuck's WiFi coffee drinking hipsters who play technically brilliant guitar...but without the feeling or attitude of thrash bands back in the '80's who were pioneers and sailing unchartered territories like this ultimate thrash dad band did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Ok boomer"

Bathory isn't even thrash, it's early black metal and that kind of stuff still exists. It's just more 90's sounding stuff. Bathory's later work leaned very much into pagan/viking metal.

I don't think thrash is yet dad rock, but maybe slowly becoming one.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> thrash hasn't been really relevant in the metal scene for 30+ years, so yeah, it's dad rock.



Ok MiLlEnIalL!


;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2020)

BlackSG91 said:


> I was born before the Nixon Watergate scandal and I know me metal muzac very well. Today's metal is played by sensitive Starbuck's WiFi coffee drinking hipsters who play technically brilliant guitar...but without the feeling or attitude of thrash bands back in the '80's who were pioneers and sailing unchartered territories like this ultimate thrash dad band did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if you actually listened to music made in the last 10 years people might give a shit about your opinions. There are plenty of players with that raw aggressive quality endemic to early thrash (Kyle from Vitriol, Dave from Revocation, Vogg, Joe and Christian from Gojira,). The fact that you'd rather generalize about a generation that includes people ranging from their mid 20s to nearly 40 says more about your lack of understanding than anything


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 2, 2020)

^ cringe

What has Gojira done in the last 10 years? Less than most thrash bands


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Maybe if you actually listened to music made in the last 10 years people might give a shit about your opinions. There are plenty of players with that raw aggressive quality endemic to early thrash (Kyle from Vitriol, Dave from Revocation, Vogg, Joe and Christian from Gojira,). The fact that you'd rather generalize about a generation that includes people ranging from their mid 20s to nearly 40 says more about your lack of understanding than anything



OK handsome Alex...I'm not actually up to date on the last 10 years of music like you are. I believe what you say about newer bands & players & such. I sure dig Gojira & so we are on the same page with that great music. But I can't understand why you like Caroline Polachek with her Globalist mind infusing sissy music when the Great Kat can whip her Millennial ass!




;>)/


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jan 2, 2020)

BlackSG91 said:


> OK handsome Alex...I'm not actually up to date on the last 10 years of music like you are. I believe what you say about newer bands & players & such. I sure dig Gojira & so we are on the same page with that great music. But I can't understand why you like Caroline Polachek with her Globalist mind infusing sissy music when the Great Kat can whip her Millennial ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know dee snider could shred that hard


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 2, 2020)

Dad rock? Who cares. Metal isn't rock. You ever here metal on the radio? At the mall? Rock music is basically elevator music these days! Thrash isn't even close to rock music! 

Irrelevant for 30 years? lol... kids these days!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> thrash hasn't been really relevant in the metal scene for 30+ years, so yeah, it's dad rock.



There was a moment in the 10s where a full resurgence was happening. Some bands were pushing the envelope like Revocation, Sylosis, Havoc, Vector, Evile etc. Hell, I rode that wave and even got me places. It wasn't djent/metalcore levels of success and relevant, but it did leave a lasting impression. Even the old guard like Testament, Exodus, Death Angel and Kreator were releasing some strong albums now as well. So no, I wouldn't say thrash hasn't been relevant. 

That said, I can only guess that it's level of success is only marred by the legion of bands that did nothing new other than rehash the 'Show No Mercy' era Slayer sound, which got old quick coughMunicipalWasteunconvincingcough.


----------



## KailM (Jan 2, 2020)

There is nothing irrelevant about Reign In Blood, Seasons in the Abyss, MOP, AJFA, RTL, Rust In Peace, etc. — and I will fistfight anybody who says differently.

Just let me put my walker aside first.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 2, 2020)

All this arguing is why I'm fully against all forms of human procreation other than for growing replacement body parts. If all the gen x kids would have just listened, not got pregnant, and kept up the momentum, we could have all inherited the earth and partied till we died, leaving the earth to heal from its' terrible past. All the medial tasks could have been taken care of by carefully labotomized, drugged up and brain washed children that were ineveitably and illegally born anyways. I played my part, I blame all you other gen-x'ers for not doing yours. It's all your faults! You're not metal. You all wear skinny jeans and over breed. Now all these millennial's are going to euthanize us in our old age and give themsleves honor medals and trophys for it. : )

*Disclaimer*
 * The following commentary was a joke defined as: "a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter, especially a story with a funny punchline." No gaurantee of amusement is made herein* All offended individuals should crawl into a corner and cry until feeling better and furthermore avoid breeding for the remainder of their lives. *


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Obituary!?!? They are one of the most revered thrash dad rock bands around next to Cannibal Corpse. If you disagree with me I will hammer smash mouth yooz!!!




;>)/


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 2, 2020)

If y'all had said Dad Metal, I might be ok with that...certainly better than that Dud Metal kids are trying to pass off as "Metal" lately...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There was a moment in the 10s where a full resurgence was happening. Some bands were pushing the envelope like Revocation, Sylosis, Havoc, Vector, Evile etc. Hell, I rode that wave and even got me places. It wasn't djent/metalcore levels of success and relevant, but it did leave a lasting impression. Even the old guard like Testament, Exodus, Death Angel and Kreator were releasing some strong albums now as well. So no, I wouldn't say thrash hasn't been relevant.
> 
> That said, I can only guess that it's level of success is only marred by the legion of bands that did nothing new other than rehash the 'Show No Mercy' era Slayer sound, which got old quick coughMunicipalWasteunconvincingcough.


Calling bands like Revocation,Vector,Havok and Sylosis thrash is pretty disingenuous. While they definitely are influenced by thrash, they all take it in a very different directions from the Big 4/ euro thrash (overkill, sodom, kreator, etc) that basically defined the subgenre. I could mayybe see a Watchtower/Voivod comparison for Havok/Vektor though.
I'm not ripping on thrash, it's still one of my favorite subgenres of metal and it's definitely very influential, but to call that blip in the 2010s "relevant" is kind of hyperbolic.
The latest Death Angel and Kreator albums were killer


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh no, not Great Kat again! I haven’t recovered from last time!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Calling bands like Revocation,Vector,Havok and Sylosis thrash is pretty disingenuous. While they definitely are influenced by thrash, they all take it in a very different directions from the Big 4/ euro thrash (overkill, sodom, kreator, etc) that basically defined the subgenre. I could mayybe see a Watchtower/Voivod comparison for Havok/Vektor though.
> I'm not ripping on thrash, it's still one of my favorite subgenres of metal and it's definitely very influential, but to call that blip in the 2010s "relevant" is kind of hyperbolic.
> The latest Death Angel and Kreator albums were killer



Voivod is awesome! I remember "Ripping Headaches" back in high school when it first came out...what a blast!!!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> ^ cringe
> 
> What has Gojira done in the last 10 years? Less than most thrash bands


You mean besides headlining at multiple giant metal festivals and having multiple grammy nominations along with some of the most consistently tight live shows around?


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## akinari (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes. Thrash is the new dad rock, sludge is the new deathcore, metalcore is the new pop punk and pop punk is the new rockabilly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 3, 2020)

80’s thrash wasn’t even “still relevant” about 4 years after I started playing guitar. It’d be like calling Far Beyond The Sun the benchmark for all shred albums forever. I mean I unabashedly still listen to metalcore. But I’m not surprised that mid ‘00’s sound isn’t popular anymore.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 3, 2020)

StevenC said:


> No one is going to make Master of Puppets II because even Metallica decided that retreading was wrong and moved onwards with Justice.



They didn't retread and make Master of Puppets II but they did Reload and make Unforgiven II, and III...

You make a valid point, the example is just a bit funny given Metallica's later choices.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 3, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


>




I love cooking better than fooking.




;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 3, 2020)

Voivod, 30 odd years later, world tours, winning awards:


----------



## Tuned (Jan 3, 2020)

Kobalt said:


> It's a hard thing to read, "...thrash the new dad rock", I'm 31 for fuck's sake!


 one being 31, I can easily imagine him having a daughter having a daughter.
that would make you a grampa. technically.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 3, 2020)

LordIronSpatula said:


> They didn't retread and make Master of Puppets II but they did Reload and make Unforgiven II, and III...
> 
> You make a valid point, the example is just a bit funny given Metallica's later choices.


That just supports the original point, though. I think that's exactly what he was probably meaning. Everything Metallica has done that is _not metal _gets a sequel.


----------



## gnoll (Jan 3, 2020)

I think a problem with thrash is how simple the music is for the most part.

For thrash post 80s, it kinda has to do something new in order to not be lame and boring, because otherwise we've heard everything before. And very few thrash bands actually do anything new. The spark and vision that was there in the 80s just isn't there anymore.

The old bands at best do more or less what they've always done, and, even if the music is solid, it's just not that interesting anymore. The new bands just rip off the 80s stuff and it sounds tired and lame. And if bands do start doing something new and creative, often it'll turn into something else than thrash.

The only recent thrash I can think of where the music is actually interesting while still being thrash, is Vektor.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 3, 2020)

wakjob said:


> All of a sudden, I had this horrifying thought that my old ass still believes that 80's thrash is relevant, some sort of benchmark, and foundation that holds ALL heavy music together.


You're not alone. AND you're absolutely right!


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 3, 2020)

Sylosis brings out their new record in February. 

If that's considered dad rock I'll better start producing offspring soon to fit into the category.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, 80's thrash has been "dad rock" for at least 15 years now.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 3, 2020)

Whatever it’s called now thrash rules


----------



## Lozek (Jan 3, 2020)

Thrash was over by the mid 90's, it moved on with bands like Machine Head & Fear Factory. Like any genre, the few bands at the top who have their own sound can occasionally produce a gem (the last Megadeth album for instance), but the bands who are still dragging it on with the blinkered view that the last 30 years of music didn't exist have nowhere new to take it. I would say Sylosis very much draw influence from modern metal as well as classic.

Same with Death Metal, for every Black Dahlia, Cattle Decap or Vital Remains, there's 2000 bands still dragging out old, tired Cannibal Corpse rip-offs.

And I say this as a huge fan of both genres who's desperate to be captivated by new metal releases.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Death Angel!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

Calling things "Dad Rock" is humorous to me: My Dad's "Dad Rock" was the Beatles, ELP, and Jethro Tull. Bands I still listen to.

As for thrash, some of the bands are still making good music (Anthrax, Testament, Exodus, Death Angel, Kreator), while retaining their signature sounds. Others (Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth) are shells of their former selves for various reasons.

Honestly, one of the reasons the old thrash bands still hold relevance is that there's a spirit there that you just don't get in most "modern" stuff. Like punk, heavy music has become disturbingly "corporate", and cookie-cutter. (Yes, there are exceptions, but I find myself less and less pleased with metal bands' lack of individualism.)


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Bathory isn't even thrash, it's early black metal and that kind of stuff still exists. It's just more 90's sounding stuff. Bathory's later work leaned very much into pagan/viking metal.



Uh, the first two records were very much in the thrash category, especially when they came out. Sure, he went Pagan/Folk influenced later, but the first fall into the thrash world.

This does underline a problem with categories, though. Is Celtic Frost a thrash band? No, they don't sound like the Bay Area, but they definitely share similar roots and were definitely put in that camp at the time. Same with Voivod.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

StevenC said:


> I think of Rock music as a lot like race cars. Any given point in time had its pinnacle. Master of Puppets is like a McLaren MP4/4, an absolute marvel in every sense because art and science both need context to really appreciate. In that same vein Animals as Leaders is like a Mercedes W10, the latest and greatest but just couldn't be done before now. The fact a W10 is ridiculously faster than an MP4/4 doesn't mean the McLaren is irrelevant, just another point on the journey, in the same way the MP4/4 doesn't invalidate the marvel of a Lotus 49.
> 
> Thrash metal only becomes dated when you try to say that the late 80s were the best time for music and slavishly adhere to its tropes. No one is going to make Master of Puppets II because even Metallica decided that retreading was wrong and moved onwards with Justice. You get problems when you pretend that thrash is some magical best genre when like almost everything else it has massive amounts of garbage surrounding the gems, like how every era of racing had a couple of brilliant cars capable of great things and a bunch of shitboxes making up the rest of the grid.
> 
> Modern metal owes its existence to thrash in the same way thrash owes its existence to 70s rock and 60s rock, and how when you see a picture of every Ferrari from 1950 to 2020 side by side they seem to morph into each other. None of these things popped into existence one day removed from all external influence, they're all just next steps.



Well said.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 3, 2020)

It's funny, just last night I pulled out my old, beat-up copy of Overkill's "Taking Over" for a nostalgic spin. When I was young, it sounded so evil and hardcore to me, and did it ever terrify my parents, but now it's just so endearingly quaint. Still a great album, but I can't see something like that as a contemporary "starting off" point for youngsters getting into metal now.

Hell, I almost miss the days when parents were starting church support groups to counter the scourge of blasphemous heavy metal, rather than playing it themselves while lamenting their children's Billie Eilish obsession.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

zappatton2 said:


> It's funny, just last night I pulled out my old, beat-up copy of Overkill's "Taking Over" for a nostalgic spin. When I was young, it sounded so evil and hardcore to me, and did it ever terrify my parents, but now it's just so endearingly quaint. Still a great album, but I can't see something like that as a contemporary "starting off" point for youngsters getting into metal now.



I don't disagree. However, I could definitely still see "Master of Puppets" as a gateway album. It underlines the difference between "good" albums and "classic" albums.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't think styles become dad rock. I think bands do though. I'd qualify metallica and and megadeth as dad bands. But Revocation and Sylosis are thrash, and they are not dad bands.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 3, 2020)

Lozek said:


> Thrash was over by the mid 90's




https://rateyourmusic.com/customcha...=both&origin_countries=&limit=none&countries=


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

I think the real issue here is that Metal has evolved and subdivided so much that unless you’re paying attention, you’ll never know what one branch of the genre is doing. Is thrash doing well? Yes. Yes it is. There are many veterans putting out amazing albums, and plenty of newcomers putting out solid thrash albums as well, some more old-school than others. I love thrash, and try to keep up with plenty of bands. Is every new thrash band worthy of being followed? Of course not.

The same can be said of pretty much every subgenre. I’m not a djent fan, but it’s doing quite well. I couldn’t tell you much of anything about even the most revered bands in the genre, though. Ditto for grindcore. Is thrash dad rock? No. To me, that implies to me that it’s watered-down and that you’ll hear it in a casual, commercial setting. Which you certainly don’t. Thrash isn’t dated, but it’s been around almost 40 years at this point. And there are people who have been fans for that duration. It’s not dad rock, it’s indicative of a thriving subgenre that has loyal fans! I’ll never forget watching a Sabbath DVD and Ozzy commenting that it was amazing that they had entire families - multiple generations from grandpa to grandson - in the audience. That’s what’s happening with thrash - the old guard is still there and introducing it to a new generation. It’s not getting watered-down - it’s been the launching point for nearly every new genre the past 40 years! But there are still straight up thrash bands being created.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 3, 2020)

kleinenenten said:


> Is thrash dad rock? No. To me, that implies to me that it’s watered-down and that you’ll hear it in a casual, commercial setting. Which you certainly don’t.


 You can hear Metallica/Slayer/Pantera on classic rock stations right after Zep and Van Halen, or chilling in the dentist waiting room depending on what satellite radio station they have up. Nu Metal is almost to that point, too. I can't remember the last time I even heard a Meshuggah song on the radio before midnight, and when they do get played nobody is going back to when they were a thrash band for tracks. When newer bands come out with a really dated sound they often become a bit of a joke to a lot of people.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 3, 2020)

kleinenenten said:


> I think the real issue here is that Metal has evolved and subdivided so much that unless you’re paying attention, you’ll never know what one branch of the genre is doing. Is thrash doing well? Yes. Yes it is. There are many veterans putting out amazing albums, and plenty of newcomers putting out solid thrash albums as well, some more old-school than others. I love thrash, and try to keep up with plenty of bands. Is every new thrash band worthy of being followed? Of course not.
> 
> The same can be said of pretty much every subgenre. I’m not a djent fan, but it’s doing quite well. I couldn’t tell you much of anything about even the most revered bands in the genre, though. Ditto for grindcore. Is thrash dad rock? No. To me, that implies to me that it’s watered-down and that you’ll hear it in a casual, commercial setting. Which you certainly don’t. Thrash isn’t dated, but it’s been around almost 40 years at this point. And there are people who have been fans for that duration. It’s not dad rock, it’s indicative of a thriving subgenre that has loyal fans! I’ll never forget watching a Sabbath DVD and Ozzy commenting that it was amazing that they had entire families - multiple generations from grandpa to grandson - in the audience. That’s what’s happening with thrash - the old guard is still there and introducing it to a new generation. It’s not getting watered-down - it’s been the launching point for nearly every new genre the past 40 years! But there are still straight up thrash bands being created.


Raining Blood was used to sell dishwashers in the UK this year. If that's not watered down and commercial, I don't know what is.


----------



## fps (Jan 3, 2020)

Honestly, how are people defining "dad rock"?


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> You can hear Metallica/Slayer/Pantera on classic rock stations right after Zep and Van Halen, or chilling in the dentist waiting room depending on what satellite radio station they have up. Nu Metal is almost to that point, too. I can't remember the last time I even heard a Meshuggah song on the radio before midnight, and when they do get played nobody is going back to when they were a thrash band for tracks. When newer bands come out with a really dated sound they often become a bit of a joke to a lot of people.


Perhaps your radio stations play heavier things than mine, but I have never heard Slayer or Pantera on the radio here. Metallica, sure. I mean, they’re the most successful thrash band ever, even though they haven’t really been thrash for 30 or so years. The songs they play here are not usually the thrash ones, with the exception of Master of Puppets or For Whom The Bell Tolls, or maybe One. Everything else is definitely past that. But that’s a single band in the entire genre, not the genre as a whole.

As for satellite radio - they have a station for just about everything. And you pay for the extra styles/options offered on the service. To me, that implies more loyal fan base (of whatever you prefer on satellite) than dad rock level ubiquity. I’m talking mainstream free radio. Stuff that the casual listener will recognize and enjoy, not just tolerate for a song or two - like how I see thrash style Metallica played around here.


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Raining Blood was used to sell dishwashers in the UK this year. If that's not watered down and commercial, I don't know what is.


But does the general populace know and enjoy the song?


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

fps said:


> Honestly, how are people defining "dad rock"?


Good point. For me - generic, commercially successful music that the majority of people will find non-threatening and stay on the station, without complaint, even if they’re not the biggest fan of the song itself.


----------



## Choop (Jan 3, 2020)

kleinenenten said:


> Perhaps your radio stations play heavier things than mine, but I have never heard Slayer or Pantera on the radio here. Metallica, sure. I mean, they’re the most successful thrash band ever, even though they haven’t really been thrash for 30 or so years. The songs they play here are not usually the thrash ones, with the exception of Master of Puppets or For Whom The Bell Tolls, or maybe One. Everything else is definitely past that. But that’s a single band in the entire genre, not the genre as a whole.



I've definitely heard Pantera on the rock stations here--IIRC just Walk and Cemetery Gates though.

I don't think metal is mainstream or accessible enough by the general population to lend any subgenre toward dad rock, but older thrash could probably at least be considered the dad rock of metal. It's on the cusp but IMO will never become truly ubiquitous enough in the minds of most people to be truly be "dad rock."

Also, which bands might be considered the most dad rock of all dad rock? AC/DC? The Eagles?


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, until we've sorted the classificational nuances, I'll just stick to Mom Rock.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 3, 2020)

Master of Puppets is considered dad rock by the virtue of having its riff played all over Guitar Centers. Basically the Stairway/Smoke on the Water of heavy metal riffs.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, but can those dads master the MoP downpick? Seems like a true rite of passage to me.

Also, just for fun, literal Dad Rock;


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

fps said:


> Honestly, how are people defining "dad rock"?


"Something I think is old"


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 3, 2020)

Choop said:


> Also, which bands might be considered the most dad rock of all dad rock? AC/DC? The Eagles?



Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

couverdure said:


> Master of Puppets is considered dad rock by the virtue of having its riff played all over Guitar Centers. Basically the Stairway/Smoke on the Water of heavy metal riffs.



I do enjoy playing it correctly at Guitar Center. If they employees know anything, they leave you alone after you do that.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 3, 2020)

fps said:


> Honestly, how are people defining "dad rock"?



Non-ironic mullets.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band.



You...have a point. Even though I love Seger, it's definitely the definition of "inoffensive rock", especially the later stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

KNAC RIP.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

littlebadboy said:


> Death Angel!



Modern Death Angel:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> You...have a point. Even though I love Seger, it's definitely the definition of "inoffensive rock", especially the later stuff.


That's why its " like a rock " but "not a rock" lolz.


----------



## Tuned (Jan 3, 2020)

as it is often, this thread comes to '_I think_' and _'I feel_', which, really, doesn't define anything at all.

What is the question, really? Is it '*do contemporary teenagers not feel the great four and their instant relatives as their secret ID code?*'. If this _is _the question, then the answer is obviously '*yes*'.
Contemporary teenagers of any given epoch do not have a wide experience or a wide outlook, they are basically a transition from being children with lacks and gaps in their views in every regard. What they know and what they think they know is basically what is there currently on the shelves. And that doesn't derive from what _you _feel or think, by no means. That depends on what the industry currently sells them. And the industry have to constantly invent something to uphold their sales, and thrash metal per se doesn't drive sales in the _teenagers _niche. The questions of 'is thrash metal dead?' or 'do I accept being a grown-up person' being two whole different questions.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jan 3, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> So I guess I've been moved in to the grand dad rock category while only still being in my 40's? I was hoping to live vicariously through my youth for a little bit longer still. Who am I kdding? My maturity peaked a long time ago. I'm going to be a highly intelligent and mature manchild forever : )



If you've been moved to the 'grand dad rock category,' then at 51 (going on 52), I feel pre-historic!


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 3, 2020)

Choop said:


> but older thrash could probably at least be considered the dad rock of metal.


Maybe if Sabbath, Priest and Maiden didn't exist



Choop said:


> Also, which bands might be considered the most dad rock of all dad rock? AC/DC? The Eagles?



Rolling Stones



couverdure said:


> Master of Puppets is considered dad rock by the virtue of having its riff played all over Guitar Centers. Basically the Stairway/Smoke on the Water of heavy metal riffs.



but I've only ever seen 12yo kids playing it


----------



## Nonapod (Jan 3, 2020)

It's all relative. 

If your barometer for whatever "Dad Rock" is is a genre that predominantly listened to only by dudes over the age of 30, then perhaps the entire metal genre could be considered "Dad Rock"? I don't know. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm well aware that there's a ton of kids who still listen to metal and there's still a seemingly endless supply of new young really great bands that are constantly appearing. But if we're being honest Heavy Metal it's not even close to the level of popularity it achieved from the late 70s through the 00s anymore. It's become more a bit more niche and stratified into a zillion subgenres. People who like metal will still listen to it, and new listeners will still get turned on to it. But not in the numbers that they once were.

You can sort of see parallels between Heavy Metal and Jazz. Jazz started off small in the late 1800s - early 1900s, then it became THE popular music in the 1920s and 30s with the Big Band era, then during and immediately after WWII, bebop became the thing (which didn't have as broad appeal) and more and more subgenres started to appear. Through the 50s, 60s, and 70s Jazz had become a heavily technical and muso oriented and difficult for non musicians to appreciate. The audience became smaller (relative to the overall music consuming audience) but much more dedicated. Maybe something similar could and is happening to metal? Maybe not? 

Anyway, those are just my rambling thoughts on the matter. None of this means that metal is "dead" or that even that it's bad that it's not as widely popular as it once was. I like metal. And I've no doubt that it's a genre that will outlast all of us.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 3, 2020)

*Great discussion guys. And thanks for keeping it civil.*

I guess my original thought came from me imagining some floppy haired, skinny jean, soyboi youngsters, with their headless guitars and Axe FX III's at band practice bustin' out 'Pull the Plug' by Death...all the while just sarcastically smirking at each other as they mindlessly easing their way through the song for a warmup. (Where I still struggle with it).

Trust me, I LOVE modern prog/djent...well, the good ones anyway. So that above statement isn't a slam at all on that style.

But they're so technically advanced in playing abilities, which translates into complex arrangements ect...that playing "old" styles of metal music must be a joke or boring to them to some extent.

Hell, it took me until my 30's to come around to EVH, Nuno, Lynch, ect... And even longer for the spandex hair bands! To me now, it's awesome music and killer players.

In my teens & 20's...I would've gotten killed, or at least beaten up by my friends if I listened to any of that "gay" LA stuff.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2020)

wakjob said:


> But they're so technically advanced in playing abilities, which translates into complex arrangements ect...that playing "old" styles of metal music must be a joke or boring to them to some extent.



Let me tell you a story about Noodles, Nolly and I throwing down a bunch of thrash stuff that Misha couldn't play at a gathering sometime...

Metal is funny that way. Djent is somewhat difficult for me because I have the wrong muscle memory for picking. Same goes for thrash - "Pull the Plug" isn't exactly *easy*, and unless you play it all the time, it will never be. (Once it is, learn "Flattening of Emotions". NO ONE thinks that's easy, ever.)


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> Let me tell you a story about Noodles, Nolly and I throwing down a bunch of thrash stuff that Misha couldn't play at a gathering sometime...
> 
> Metal is funny that way. Djent is somewhat difficult for me because I have the wrong muscle memory for picking. Same goes for thrash - "Pull the Plug" isn't exactly *easy*, and unless you play it all the time, it will never be. (Once it is, learn "Flattening of Emotions". NO ONE thinks that's easy, ever.)


This reminds me of an old anecdote for a famous studio bassist (maybe Pino Palladino? Whatever...). Anyway, he was hired to play bass for a rap artist, which was basically the same bass line the entire song repeated over and over. He played it once, then the other musicians said something like “Sounds great, now you’re gonna record that and loop it, right?” His response was, “No, I’ll play it like that the entire song.” In other words, for him, keeping a steady beat and being that precise was nothing.

Same thing with a buddy of mine when he started guitar. He learned tons of Korn, and consequently couldn’t play much of anything requiring steady beats - he was too used to the frenetic style of that band. As with anything, there are different styles of proficiency. My wife is a classically trained violinist. I’m almost entirely self-taught musically. I’ve tried to play with her. She can do almost nothing without a sheet of music, and I can’t do anything with one. But we’re both great at playing music of different styles with different expectations!


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 3, 2020)

kleinenenten said:


> Same thing with a buddy of mine when he started guitar. He learned tons of Korn, and consequently couldn’t play much of anything requiring steady beats - he was too used to the frenetic style of that band. As with anything, there are different styles of proficiency.



makes me glad I spent most of high school learning Iced Earth and Megadeth songs instead of Electric Wizard and Sunn O)))


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> makes me glad I spent most of high school learning Iced Earth and Megadeth songs instead of Electric Wizard and Sunn O)))


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 3, 2020)

I hope it all becomes mom and dad rock because if it does all this rap crap and Billie Eilish and country hip hop etc will ust go away into the void if we're lucky. I'd love to hear metal everywhere I go again. 
- Eventually this stuff is all gonna get pushed to AM radio so people should start recording in mono and lo fi going forward.


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 3, 2020)

what


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 3, 2020)

Honestly, at this point I don't care too much what people are listening to and what genre's are old and outdated. It seems to me like people's interest in rock music in general has drastically dwindled in the last decade, and less and less people are picking up guitar and other instruments and trying to learn stuff like this. Thrash, dad rock or not, I can appreciate people's interest in it because it's certainly better than the alternative of monotonous bullshit that the mainstream is listening to.


----------



## Descent (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't know...I still find 80s thrash a lot more relevant than most of the metal coming out today.


----------



## kleinenenten (Jan 3, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> makes me glad I spent most of high school learning Iced Earth and Megadeth songs instead of Electric Wizard and Sunn O)))


Mmmmmmm... love me some Iced Earth. John is an incredibly underrated guitarist in my book.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 3, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> All this arguing is why I'm fully against all forms of human procreation other than for growing replacement body parts. If all the gen x kids would have just listened, not got pregnant, and kept up the momentum, we could have all inherited the earth and partied till we died, leaving the earth to heal from its' terrible past. All the medial tasks could have been taken care of by carefully labotomized, drugged up and brain washed children that were ineveitably and illegally born anyways. I played my part, I blame all you other gen-x'ers for not doing yours. It's all your faults! You're not metal. You all wear skinny jeans and over breed. Now all these millennial's are going to euthanize us in our old age and give themsleves honor medals and trophys for it. : )
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> * The following commentary was a joke defined as: "a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter, especially a story with a funny punchline." No gaurantee of amusement is made herein* All offended individuals should crawl into a corner and cry until feeling better and furthermore avoid breeding for the remainder of their lives. *



Did I read procreation...of thine wicked?




;>)/


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 3, 2020)

BlackSG91 said:


> Did I read procreation...of thine wicked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're all EEEville!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 3, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> You're all EEEville!



And there is nothing more evil than a black guitar!


;>)/


----------



## Yash94 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am 24, and I love this dad rock then. And, I can theoretically be a dad, but, far from it.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 4, 2020)

Thrash lyrics are still relevant, even more relevant now:


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 4, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Thrash lyrics are still relevant, even more relevant now:




Now you are talking me friend!!! Here's one of my favourite tunes by the same...why don't you think for yourself!




;>)/


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 4, 2020)

Full Dad Mode:

In this iron age of hypocrisy
The war against the weak goes on continuously
Can't you smell the bodies burning
Taste of death in the air
Not for a cause but just for greed

Mad scientist experiment in torture and in pain
Murdering the helpless who's this meant to gain

Polluting creation the air the land and sea
Making this world a hell of toxic misery
For the benefit of man they interfere with nature's plan
Can you tell me what is going on

I look out my window and what do I see
Junkies, gangs and rape and poverty
Don't you see the signs things are out of hand
Don't you think it's time we gotta stop

This modern age so full of grief
I've turned away from it's belief
I watch society digress
And it just looks like one big mess
I can't believe the things I hear and see
In this world there's no remorse
Now's the time we must change our course
Those of us who've seen the way
Must stand and fight for a brighter day


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Jan 4, 2020)

When I was a teen I discovered thrash and knew right away that was me. PanterA being my favourite. I have kids of my own now so I guess Thrash is “dad rock” for me, but I’m stoked a couple of my kids love thrash just like I did at that age. It gives us something else to have in common. It’s cool one time I walked into my daughters room (she’s 16) and she’s singing along to Fucking Hostile, word for word with that look on her face, you know the face you make when you sing along to that song. Almost made me cry, but I manned up and we started a mosh pit. True story, we still laugh about it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 4, 2020)

kleinenenten said:


> Mmmmmmm... love me some Iced Earth. John is an incredibly underrated guitarist in my book.


Travel In Stygian is a benchmark piece for right hand work, for sure. A lot of his stuff is harder than it sounds because of the precision involved.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 4, 2020)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> When I was a teen I discovered thrash and knew right away that was me. PanterA being my favourite. I have kids of my own now so I guess Thrash is “dad rock” for me, but I’m stoked a couple of my kids love thrash just like I did at that age. It gives us something else to have in common. It’s cool one time I walked into my daughters room (she’s 16) and she’s singing along to Fucking Hostile, word for word with that look on her face, you know the face you make when you sing along to that song. Almost made me cry, but I manned up and we started a mosh pit. True story, we still laugh about it.



If I had kids, I'd want them to be just like yours. I'm proud of her and for you. This story brought a tear to my eye. Your daughter has a chance at life and probably will not suck. Congratulations!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 4, 2020)

My question is, when did every dad on Earth start listening to thrash only? The world could learn from unity on this scale.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> Let me tell you a story about Noodles, Nolly and I throwing down a bunch of thrash stuff that Misha couldn't play at a gathering sometime...
> 
> Metal is funny that way. Djent is somewhat difficult for me because I have the wrong muscle memory for picking. Same goes for thrash - "Pull the Plug" isn't exactly *easy*, and unless you play it all the time, it will never be. (Once it is, learn "Flattening of Emotions". NO ONE thinks that's easy, ever.)



I still highly appreciate the comedy that the best guitarist in that band was playing bass


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jan 4, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> If I had kids, I'd want them to be just like yours. I'm proud of her and for you. This story brought a tear to my eye. Your daughter has a chance at life and probably will not suck. Congratulations!



If you ever had kids my 432 Hz comrad...I would hug them and squeeze them & name them all George!




;>)/


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> This does underline a problem with categories, though. Is Celtic Frost a thrash band? No, they don't sound like the Bay Area, but they definitely share similar roots and were definitely put in that camp at the time. Same with Voivod.


Metal categories are the usual can of worms, but I don't think you can use tone to define them. Nothing sounds more different than the first 4 Metallica albums to each other. The scooped mids thing only happened later in the 90es and isn't a part of thrash per se.

That said, I wanted to correct a few falshoods I've read on this topic:

a)Being in your 40es rocks, you're still allowed to be a late teenager but you have an adult income, meaning you can actually buy the toys you want. No, don't give me that look, especially *here*, which is a place where grown-ups gather to talk about their toys.

b) How many swear words can dad rock allow in a sentence ?

c) I concur that the latest Kreator album is reaaaaally good. Kreator has hit a good creative spot these recent years. Their career likely didn't reach what it could because half their catalogue sounds like shit.

d) Since when do metalheads care if they're relevant ? A few years back I had a dude telling me I wasn't a true metalhead because I liked babymetal. I told him "you can be a metalhead, or you can be a conformist. Pick one, then go and fuck yourself."


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 18, 2020)

I consider myself a "metalhead" and I think Abba is possibly the greatest band that has ever existed.


----------



## 7 Stringer (Jan 18, 2020)

TESTAMENT

Still relevant and better than ever. These guys should of been in the big 4. They where ahead of them all musically.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 18, 2020)

I've never heard thrash being called "dad rock" but I have had a pack of young metalheads tell me and one of their dads (who was in a Sepultura style band) we were all about the "dad metal" in Austin about 7 or 8 years ago.

I'm totally ok with that cause the "dad metal" era they defined had bands that didn't all sound the same, singers who were pioneering vocal styles the kids these days just imitate and a scene that makes the one these days seem like watered-down weaksauce.

A band these days sells 5,000 albums the first week and thinks it's a major success... we sold 30,000 and didn't touch the Testament album that came out the same month and sold 75,000. Dad Metal is the best metal. Prove me wrong...


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 21, 2020)

This not maybe thrash but it is old gold black metal!




;>)/


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2020)

BlackSG91 said:


> This not maybe thrash but it is old gold black metal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's thrash. The only thing "black metal" about it is the Satan mentions. Musically, it has nothing to do with the stuff that came from Norway.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 22, 2020)

Even in bands like Code Orange & Car bomb you can hear the thrash riff influence, it's kinda the generic verse chug metal riff.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 22, 2020)

When it comes to inter-subgenre squabbles, metal is often a village of glass houses. Do people seriously believe that the stuff popular now is so fresh and so new compared to thrash?


----------



## InHiding (Feb 22, 2020)

At some point this current era of metal will be described as playing random fart sounds between quick melody lines so everyone will get what's coming to them...


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 22, 2020)

^And if you ran those melody lines through, like, 3 flangers at once, then you'd have nu metal from >20 years ago. It all moves in cycles.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 22, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> It's thrash. The only thing "black metal" about it is the Satan mentions. Musically, it has nothing to do with the stuff that came from Norway.



True Story:

If it wasn’t for Venom, Norwegian bands would’ve called it Rakfisk!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 22, 2020)

I guess most thrash dad rock bands today are obsessive compulsive.








;>)/


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 22, 2020)

So I was about to say no since Thrash was my music of choice before I became a Prog head. Then I realized I've been listening to a ton of Thrash lately... And I'm a dad..... Yeah....


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't think thrash is dad rock. but I also didn't get into guitar-music until around 2006 which admittedly probably wasn't prime time for most of the bands I'm seeing listed. But as a genre, if Revocation counts, I think trash still has plenty of new and interesting things going on.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 23, 2020)

Nothing more cringy than watching new thrash bands trying to make it. I mean, Lost Society's first album was actually decent but at least they were smart enough to modernize their sound and not try to keep thrash metal relevant.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't get why this is such a point of contention, thrash started in the late 70s/early 80s. That was over 40 years ago. I can pretty much guarantee all the guys in this thread that think it's not old man metal at this point are easily into their mid 40s/50s and they likely have kids. Ergo, thrash is dad metal. 

Was thrash highly influential on metal that came afterwards? Of course. That wasn't the point though. The point is that thrash in its original form has been basically dead for ages. The really good old thrash bands (Megadeth/Kreator/Death Angel/Testament/Voivod) have evolved over the years while others stagnated (Metallica/Slayer/Overkill/Sodom, etc) stylistically. 
There are definitely bands that channel thrash style riffs and that level of aggression/rawness (basically every tech death/death metal band since the 90s, some metalcore/djentyboiz like August Burns Red/Parkway Drive/early Veil of Maya) but it's not exactly music that younger generations gravitate towards initially. I know a lot of younger metalheads (like under 20 years old), and a surprising number of them are super into djenty shit/deathcore/tech death/hardcore. Most of them know of thrash bands but it's not music they gravitated to unless they had older siblings/relatives that got them into it.


----------



## D-Nasty (Feb 23, 2020)

I guess I'm old. Thrash forever! FTW!


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Nothing more cringy than watching new thrash bands trying to make it. I mean, Lost Society's first album was actually decent but at least they were smart enough to modernize their sound and not try to keep thrash metal relevant.


Really? Why? I thought otherwise, Lost Society was a breath of fresh air. It wasn't all that serious, but it was KICK...ASS music. We live in quite the prog era, OG thrash was quite a change of pace to hear.

I think changing their sound though was a marketing decision. Remember that they were a band that won a contest organized by Nuclear Blast, so I'm positive NB had a say in which direction the band had to take should they keep their contract with the label. At least, that's my opinion on it.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 23, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't get why this is such a point of contention, thrash started in the late 70s/early 80s. That was over 40 years ago. I can pretty much guarantee all the guys in this thread that think it's not old man metal at this point are easily into their mid 40s/50s and they likely have kids. Ergo, thrash is dad metal.



There are two ways of looking at culture from one's youth when one gets old: full-bore nostalgia or denial that it's dated.  Obviously, we can accept how old music (and its demographic) is, but it's harder to accept that it might be irrelevant or obsolete- and that's the implication of calling something "dad rock". 

Of course, if you enjoy it- listen to it and play it. Noodly prog and instrumental guitar are hot now- and arguably older than thrash- yet are seen as founts of innovation and inspiration.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 23, 2020)

So any of you guys like Bob Seger’s Silver Bullet band?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> There are two ways of looking at culture from one's youth when one gets old: full-bore nostalgia or denial that it's dated.  Obviously, we can accept how old music (and its demographic) is, but it's harder to accept that it might be irrelevant or obsolete- and that's the implication of calling something "dad rock".
> 
> Of course, if you enjoy it- listen to it and play it. Noodly prog and instrumental guitar are hot now- and arguably older than thrash- yet are seen as founts of innovation and inspiration.


I mean I'm a huge fan of thrash, but I'm also under 30 so it's easier for me to be the outsider looking in about this topic. I don't have the rose tinted glasses a lot of the older guys do about "ThE GoOd OlE DaYs".


----------



## sepsis311 (Feb 23, 2020)

Being 36 I grew up listening to bands like Metallica, but also young enough to like the new bands, 8-string metal, etc... The reason Metallica has survived every new decade is because they aren't playing "dad band" simple thrash metal riffs. Everyone knows "that impossible riff" in Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire. It's interesting rhythm playing like this that separates them from the dying breed and keeps them relevant, and that song is how many decades old? Of course Lars doesn't really help in this aspect, but whatever. All the watered down copycats, "Metallica Lite", just couldn't cut it.


----------



## D-Nasty (Feb 23, 2020)

sepsis311 said:


> Being 36 I grew up listening to bands like Metallica, but also young enough to like the new bands, 8-string metal, etc... The reason Metallica has survived every new decade is because they aren't playing "dad band" simple thrash metal riffs. Everyone knows "that impossible riff" in Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire. It's interesting rhythm playing like this that separates them from the dying breed and keeps them relevant, and that song is how many decades old? Of course Lars doesn't really help in this aspect, but whatever. All the watered down copycats, "Metallica Lite", just couldn't cut it.



Dude... that riff IS impossible!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> So any of you guys like Bob Seger’s Silver Bullet band?



I'd love to hear a kerchunked version of Nutbush City Limits.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 23, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> So any of you guys like Bob Seger’s Silver Bullet band?



Night Moves is one of my favorite songs ever, yeah.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 24, 2020)

Speaking of Bob Seger...




;>)/


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 24, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> So any of you guys like Bob Seger’s Silver Bullet band?



Yes, actually.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 24, 2020)

This band here I believe are the space wizard grandfathers of thrash speed metal...Hawkwind.






;>)/


----------



## KailM (Feb 24, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> There are two ways of looking at culture from one's youth when one gets old: full-bore nostalgia or denial that it's dated.  Obviously, we can accept how old music (and its demographic) is, but it's harder to accept that it might be irrelevant or obsolete- and that's the implication of calling something "dad rock".
> 
> Of course, if you enjoy it- listen to it and play it. Noodly prog and instrumental guitar are hot now- and arguably older than thrash- yet are seen as founts of innovation and inspiration.



Great post.

While I grew up listening to thrash in the 80s, I realize everything has its run. Obviously it was hugely influential on me and I am certainly nostalgic about it — but not to the point that I’d want to hear new bands creating more of it with a formulaic approach.

The implication that I don’t care for when the label “dad—anything” is applied is the underlying disrespect. And quite often, that disrespect is uninformed, as the target of it is often a derivative of what the person poking fun is currently into. Maybe someone now finds the old thrash style to be easy, but can he or she claim to have created something like that from scratch?

Personally I think thrash as we know it has reached retirement, but the thrash RIFF can live on, as long as it’s morphed into something new and creative.

Someone above mentioned “Fight Fire With Fire.” Man, what a riff. I’d like to hear someone combine that speed and ferocity with something more progressive and complex. Maybe take that style and make it even more extreme.

For what it’s worth I think djent has run its course too; assuming it ever had one.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 25, 2020)

Let’s not forget this OG “Dad Rocker”

John Fogerty- still shredding at 74 years young!


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 25, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> So any of you guys like Bob Seger’s Silver Bullet band?


Uh, DUH. Seger's the man


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 25, 2020)

I'd love to see some dads rock this


----------



## tedtan (Feb 25, 2020)

eggy in a bready said:


> I'd love to see some dads rock this




I thought I was the only human on the planet to have this album. No one I've ever talked to has heard of Forced Entry.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 25, 2020)

tedtan said:


> I thought I was the only human on the planet to have this album. No one I've ever talked to has heard of Forced Entry.


Let's keep it that way ;]


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sad but true.

I caught Slayer on their last tour here. Slayer, Anthrax, Testament, Lamb of God and Napalm Death I believe.

Slayer WAS my favorite band for years as a teen and Testament still is. Glad I went and Slayer has definitely written some of the most evil songs ever but man Slayer and Testament both sounded weak.

High tuned, old school, etc idk. It just screamed dad rock and sounded like it.

Lamb of God however absolutely destroyed the place.


----------



## gnoll (Feb 25, 2020)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Lamb of God however absolutely destroyed the place.



Lamb of God sucks!!

Hail Slayer!!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 25, 2020)

gnoll said:


> Lamb of God sucks!!
> 
> Hail Slayer!!


Their sound was easily 10x better and they had 100x the pit size. They completely destroyed the place and Slayer was kind of boring in comparison tbh. Slayer had way more albums that I was into but LOG played all their old stuff.


----------



## kleinenenten (Feb 25, 2020)

gnoll said:


> Lamb of God sucks!!
> 
> Hail Slayer!!


I’m the odd man out - neither are that great to me...

Shocked to hear Testament wasn’t up to par. Heard them a few years ago with Exodus and both acts were top-notch. One of the best concerts I’ve ever seen.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 26, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Nothing more cringy than watching new thrash bands trying to make it. I mean, Lost Society's first album was actually decent but at least they were smart enough to modernize their sound and not try to keep thrash metal relevant.



Yeah, gotta agree a little on this - there's not much of a point trying to sound the same as the 80's albums, it's gotta at least have some twist to it to interest me these days. Otherwise I might as well just listen to Metallica and Slayer etc.



Kobalt said:


> Really? Why? I thought otherwise, Lost Society was a breath of fresh air. It wasn't all that serious, but it was KICK...ASS music. We live in quite the prog era, OG thrash was quite a change of pace to hear.
> 
> I think changing their sound though was a marketing decision. Remember that they were a band that won a contest organized by Nuclear Blast, so I'm positive NB had a say in which direction the band had to take should they keep their contract with the label. At least, that's my opinion on it.



About Lost Society... Yeah, check out their older live shows on Youtube... Fucking nuts... I wish I could have a fragment of that raw energy.
These days they're more of a melodic groove metal band than a thrash metal band. I like both styles though, but I feel they're less unique now. Especially their latest album, it's got some very good stuff but it's also got a couple of songs that don't interest me in the slightest, Into Eternity being the worst. I mean, it'd be a pretty good song for some other band, but in terms of Lost Society, it just doesn't have anything to do with their other material. In general, anything where they're trying to do some atmospheric stuff just doesn't do anything for me.

I guess though, if the definition of "Dad Rock" is only that dads listen to it and play it... Then in my book all metal is dad rock, since I'm a dad and listen to (and play) everything from poppier metal to grindcore and black metal...


----------

